# Evil PL rumor



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Posted at SSM:
http://starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25787

Dave? Please deny .


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I think the replies posted to the original message already refuted the rumor as just that, a rumor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Juat wanted to run it past Dave.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Rumors from outer space!
I don't have any inside information. But I'm inclined to go with the "Ditributor's reps don't know Jack __it!" school of thought.

I can say that RC-2 is not planning to abandon all Plastic Model Kits and get out of the business! That much I do know!

Dave


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

:thumbsup: 

Thanks Dave!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh I'd tend to agree - though they rather thoroughly dismantled Ertl's plastic model division when they bought Ertl (except for the car kits, of course), they do seem to have recanted a bit, and brought back some airplane models, and the Star wars kits. I'm still disappointed that they show no inclination to do any NEW airplane kits, but the new SW kits, and the continuing of Trek (so far), is heartening.

Still, I wouldn't be surprised at all if the rumor comes true some day. One constant in my life seems to have been "If I like it, it shall be discontinued."

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John,
Trumpeter is still in the Airplane business, Just got their BIG TBF and their 1:48 RA-5C Vigilante..

Hoping to find room in the archives for an Academy 1:32 F-16 soon! it can go right next to my Tamiya F-16........

It's not a hobby, it's a sickness.!!!!!!!


----------



## smithdl69 (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with Dave, it is a sickness, I've been modeling and collecting for over 20 years and I have about 500 unbuilt sci-fi, figure, and aircraft kits. My new rule is buy two or three of the kits you like when they release it that way when they kill it you are prepared. I wish I had bought more than 1 of the Battlestar kits from Monogram the last time around. Believe me after the AMT/Etrl Star Wars run I won't need another one of their Star Wars kits for years....


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

I think the key to the Trek line is to carefully select the right subjects. With the success of the refit, I think (with no buisness/marketing background- so my opinion means squat) if the 1/350 line continues, the TOS Enterprise should come next. To say that everyone wants it is a gross understatement. As for the 1/1000 line, I would like to see all of the Enterprises produced. With no knowledge of how masters are made, perhaps the Excelsior/1701-B molds could be reworked. I'm not sure if Polar Lights needs to produce the E's in chronological order. Maybe a popular E followed by a not so popular one would be the right move. A TOS shuttle would be awesome too.


my worthless 2 cents.

Dave


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey John, even if the worst does come to pass, remember, 'We'll always have the refit'. 

Edge


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Personally, I'd much rather see the 1/350 K'Tinga produced before the TOS E. Much more detail to play with, plus it'd look great next to the refit!


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

DinoMike said:


> Personally, I'd much rather see the 1/350 K'Tinga produced before the TOS E. Much more detail to play with, plus it'd look great next to the refit!


True...But having got the New Refit...and looking at it from a size perspective, I think if we were to get the OS Enterprise, I'd go to a somewhat smaller scale, something akin to the old Refit's 1/5?? scale. Big enough for good detail, not so big that you have to add on to your house for more than one of them. :thumbsup: 

If Excelsior was done in that scale, It'd HAVE to be about the length of the new Refit. :drunk:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, rumors aside, does anyone know when the next show will be where RC2 will make any announcements on any new releases in the Star Trek line?


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Ah yes, McDonald, it'll be at the "Satan on Ice" show in Hell featuring the Amazing Flying Pork Chops[TM]!!!

Sorry, my inner cynic was making an appearance... Actually, I really do remain hopeful that RC2 will continue their Star Trek line... and I'm waiting with baited breath for an annoucement to that end. 

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And the rumors continue!

A guy over at SSM says that his hobby shop owner told him to buy all the refits you want now, 'cuase the molds broke and they'll never make any more kits!

:lol:

Okay, THAT one sounds like purest BS.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> One constant in my life seems to have been "If I like it, it shall be discontinued."


Funny, I thought this only happened to me!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Me, too!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


> And the rumors continue!
> 
> A guy over at SSM says that his hobby shop owner told him to buy all the refits you want now, 'cuase the molds broke and they'll never make any more kits!
> 
> ...


Actully this sounds like good marketing!


----------

